# PRP 26(b) Life Partner/Spouse



## Lindyv (Sep 20, 2018)

Good day, 

It's been exactly 17months since Home Affairs received my PRP application as a life partner.
I have heard that this can take up to 30months. 

Does anyone have any tips on what the best way is to follow up for an update with regards to what phase they are in, if they have even started processing it, throughout this waiting period.

VFS provides little information. Is there any benefit to contacting Home Affairs directly? 

Is there any benefit to an immigration lawyer if you've done most of the "heavy-lifting" up until now yourself? Are they able to do more than just contact VFS for an update? I would hate to waste money 

Any tips are much appreciated! I am sure it will help a lot of us on this forum!


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

contacting VFS is a waste of time as they simply logon onto the VFS system to check the status. That you can also do yourself. 

You can contact Home Affairs directly for more detailed information e.g the exact stage of your application and when last the application was updated. 

An immigration lawyer is again a waste of money. They dont have any influence on the adjudication process. The process is entirely internal within DHA. Not even VFS can influence it. Just be wary of the unscrupulous Immigration lawyers who can promise you that they "can do something" to fast track you application.

When you call Home affairs you can ask the contact centre agent attending to you to escalate you application since it has been long. I am not sure if this is fruitful but it is work a try.


----------



## Lindyv (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks so much for your insights. You confirmed a lot of the suspicions I had. 

Contacting HA was a lot more fruitful than anything else so far, and I will make sure to follow-up regularly. 

Thanks again!


----------



## ThekingZA (Jul 8, 2014)

Lindyv said:


> Good day,
> 
> It's been exactly 17months since Home Affairs received my PRP application as a life partner.
> I have heard that this can take up to 30months.
> ...


Hi 

Any luck with your application? I also applied under section 26B and here is my timeline:
Submission on 15 Jan 2018
Application for xxx has been received at the Pretoria OC on 16 Jan 2018
Application for xxx has been forwarded to DHA on 17 Jan 2018
Application for xxx has been received at DHA on 17 Jan 2018
Application for xxx as been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 27 Sep 2018
Application for xxx has been forwarded to VFC on 28 Sep 2018
Application for xxx is ready for collection at VFS on 01 Oct 2018


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

hi

for me its 14 months and nothing is happening, been calling and sending emails regularly

Submission on 28 Aug 2017
Application for xxx has been received at the Pretoria OC on 28 Aug 2017
Application for xxx has been forwarded to DHA on 28 Aug 2017
Application for xxx has been received at DHA on 30 Aug 2017


----------



## doggyB (Oct 17, 2018)

Application received by DHA on 04 Oct 2016.

Followed up with HA over the phone after 12 months. 
Was told they will escalate it. 
Followed up 3 months later same story.
Followed up via email to HACC in Feb this year, received an email over one month later to say it was last attended to on 20-03-2017 and they would escalate. I was advised to contact them in 4 weeks.
Contacted them 4 weeks later, received a response 1 month later saying they would escalate and advised to contact again in 3 weeks.
Contacted 3 weeks later, received a response 1 month later saying they would escalate it, advised to contact in 10 days.
Contacted 10 days later, received a response 3 weeks later saying they would escalate it, advised to contact in 3 weeks.
Contacted 3 weeks later, response said my application was last attended to on 20-03-2017 and they would escalate it and advised me to contact them 4 weeks later.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

doggyB said:


> Application received by DHA on 04 Oct 2016.
> 
> Followed up with HA over the phone after 12 months.
> Was told they will escalate it.
> ...


Hi, did you apply based on Marriage or Life partner? 
If you applied based on Life partner, do you have a child with your life partner ?

I heard application based on life partners who don't have children take very long because more investigation is done


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

ThekingZA said:


> Hi
> 
> Any luck with your application? I also applied under section 26B and here is my timeline:
> Submission on 15 Jan 2018
> ...


Hi ThekingsZA

Did you apply based on Marriage or Life Partner?

Thank you


----------



## doggyB (Oct 17, 2018)

Jack14 said:


> Hi, did you apply based on Marriage or Life partner?
> If you applied based on Life partner, do you have a child with your life partner ?
> 
> I heard application based on life partners who don't have children take very long because more investigation is done



Hi Jack, 

My application is based on marriage and when I submitted we had one child. I still have another year left on my TRP so really hoping for a good outcome on my PRP before I have to gather paperwork again to renew that.


----------



## ThekingZA (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi 

I applied based on life partner and have no child. I mailed the Director General basically with a motivation and amazingly he replied and forwarded the mail to department head and my permit was ready a month later.


----------



## imee88 (Jun 28, 2015)

Can u please send me that email .and that address.


----------



## imee88 (Jun 28, 2015)

Please can u share motivation email and DG email address which u was use to send email it will highly appricateted.


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

whats the recommendation phase, my application is now 14 months with home affairs and i call them regularly and today they told me its in recommendation phase


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

Well I am very new to this and i have been reading a lot from you guys, I submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been received at DHA on 04 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I really do need it. So I will be on a waiting list for about 30 months. Omg..


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

ThekingZA said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied based on life partner and have no child. I mailed the Director General basically with a motivation and amazingly he replied and forwarded the mail to department head and my permit was ready a month later.




I will like to get a copy of your motivation letter you wrote.


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

ThekingZA said:


> Hi
> 
> Any luck with your application? I also applied under section 26B and here is my timeline:
> Submission on 15 Jan 2018
> ...



Wow... :clap2: Weldone


----------



## RoninBlade (Mar 9, 2020)

doggyB said:


> Application received by DHA on 04 Oct 2016.
> 
> Followed up with HA over the phone after 12 months.
> Was told they will escalate it.
> ...


Did you ever receive your PRP? :confused2::confused2:


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

ThekingZA said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied based on life partner and have no child. I mailed the Director General basically with a motivation and amazingly he replied and forwarded the mail to department head and my permit was ready a month later.




Please can I get the Director General email address and a copy of the motivation letter you sent. I also applied based on life partner and have no child. here is my email pajojo4life(at)yahoo.com. thank you


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

He probably won't send it ... Besides even if he did, how well do you think that will go down? People essentially cutting and pasting a letter? It will probably do more harm than good.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

ray_mbchb said:


> He probably won't send it ... Besides even if he did, how well do you think that will go down? People essentially cutting and pasting a letter? It will probably do more harm than good.



I understand that but it will be very stupid of me to just copy and paste and send it to the DG. It will just give me some ideas of how to write mine.


----------

